# Who has GERD with no heartburn but chills without fever



## ｓｔｅｆａｎｓｃｈｕｌｔｚｅ

Hi I am new to this and GERD and hope someone could give me some advice. I am 37 male very healthy guy with lots of exercise, healthy nutrition, no overweight etc. About 5 weeks ago I had severe lower belly pain and went to see a doctor. Endoscopy was done and revealed GERD stage 2 but no helicobacter (they did the breath test) neither any ulcers. However I never had heartburn which everyone says they get with this. So the doc put me on Nexium which I took for a week and it seemed to be ok. So I thought it may be fixed. Stopped taking Nexium and the next day immediately I felt chills in my body, could not eat, felt weak etc. Went to doc again he checked my liver I think and for diabetes. All seemed to be ok . So those chills (without fever) kept going on along with a very uncomfortable feeling in my lower belly like something is burning in there. So I went on Nexium again and on the day I started taking it I was able to eat somewhat normal again. The uncomfortable, inflamed feeling in the lower belly seemed to get a little bit better slightly day by day. I noticed when I eat small amounts of hot soup etc. even many other foods the pain is less after. Than I went to a Chinese medicine store (I live in Taiwan) and they recommended me eating a Japanese root called mountain-medicine I think its Yam in English along with low fat bio-yoghurt. That really seemed to help. Since I kept up the small amounts of food all my symptoms almost in fact did vanish. Till the day about 2 weeks into Nexium I did the mistake eating some really spicy Thai shrimps and a coffee. I immediately knew it was a bad idea. Furthermore that day I took only half a Nexium pill at the same time I ate and not the usual 30-60 min earlier (the doc said I can do that at one point of time to try if I can get down with the dose). That was about 5 days ago and I started feeling the burning all over my lower belly again inspite of the full Nexium dose. Today I started taking the Japanese root with yoghurt again and it seems to get it down a little bit. However Yesterday I got those cold chills again and I barely could sleep for the last 2 nights because seems my heart is racing when I don't have much in my stomach and the acid is building up inspite of Nexium. Has anyone have that chill feeling without fever? Its dreadful. I am very depressed about this situation lately. I miss my life going out having a drink, eat anything I want. I lost so much weight I look really skinny. I also have some psychological stress lately with financial issues. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.doctoroz.com/blog/jonathan-e-aviv-md-facs/acid-reflux-without-heartburn has some info about the no heartburn thing.

Some people tend to feel cold a lot even when they don't have a fever. Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## makingsenseofthings

do you have low stomach acid? no heartburn? i think i have gerd w ith low acid ....


----------



## RefluxMDInc.

makingsenseofthings said:


> do you have low stomach acid? no heartburn? i think i have gerd w ith low acid ....


Hey if u think only that you have gerd with low acid you have to go to the doc and ask about your problem and conform it what problem do you have.


----------



## JillP

I get chills and feel like getting the flu


----------



## GAA

Chills, sweats, flu-like nausea & vomiting . Getting some relief with home made Greek yogurt, chicken bone broth, slant sleep, loose clothes, avoid stress & no food in the evening!


----------



## RefluxMDInc.

GAA said:


> Chills, sweats, flu-like nausea & vomiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Getting some relief with home made Greek yogurt, chicken bone broth, slant sleep, loose clothes, avoid stress & no food in the evening!


Thanks for your post its very helpful and informative for other also.


----------



## braeseven

11621 views and only 6 replies. That's 1 reply for every 1936 views.


----------



## Silviegee

I hope the forum doesn't mind me replying to an old post from 2014?

But yeah, I get chills sometimes. I mean really COLD. I shiver and get so cold and can't warm up. I take my temperature and it is WAY below normal. That comes and goes and isn't there all the time, but can take me by surprise sometimes.


----------

